# How long is your stabilizer for your hunting/ 3D rig?



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Currently I have S Coils stabs on my bows, thinking of going to a 10-12 inch stab for better control. 
Just wondering if you use the same setup from 3D shooting & hunting...plus, *how long of a stabilizer do you shoot with*?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

The one I use for hunting is 6 1/2" long. I added the Doinker closest to the riser because it wasn't quite right for me. Moving the weight a little farther out got a better balance. It works good for it's size (it is pretty heavy so it's slightly weight forward), but for targets I change it.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

*I wish I had some pics. for you*

I shoot an AEP stabalution set-up on my target bow.
IBO is a single 11inch with 10* downward disconnect

Inside I have both an 18 and 24" that I switch back and forth depending on how I am shooting both with dual v-bar attachments

I alos have a 30inch AEP with a single 6" back coming from Gajbird to tryout.

On my hunting bow I shoot a Specialty Archery 12" ultralite.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

It all depends on what class you want to shoot in. I'm shooting in the Hunter class this year and I'll be using and 11 1/2 inch Doinker Elite.


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

12" exactly. I use an AEP with their quick disconnect and the whole thing is exactly 12". I use this for hunting and 3D.


----------



## andy7yo (Nov 22, 2005)

10" Doinker multi rod was the answer for me, I shoot way better with it than my Simms modular.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yea, I am looking to the Specialty Featherlite 10 inch or the Doinker D2 multi rod 10 inch myself for my Allegiance and If I like it I may go with one on my Newberry..............


----------



## grizzley357 (Nov 5, 2005)

I have a specialty archery 12" ultra lite. It has a built in quick connect and still doesn't exceed 12". You can add weight(it comes with it). A nice over all stabilizer for $60. Check it out on there web sight. You can order dirrect from them too.


----------



## northshoremb (Aug 5, 2003)

My stabillizer that I use when I go to the bar is7" but the one on my bow is 32":wink: :wink:


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Hunting 6" Fuse Axium
3D 25" Doinker QuadraFlex


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

I couldn't find a stab around here I wanted, or a camo target stabilizer, either. I have been experimenting with building my own. I have made a few now and have found one that REALLY works for me! 28 3/4" overall and still very light. I think it looks cool, too.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*Cool, how did you do it?*



XP35 said:


> I couldn't find a stab around here I wanted, or a camo target stabilizer, either. I have been experimenting with building my own. I have made a few now and have found one that REALLY works for me! 28 3/4" overall and still very light. I think it looks cool, too.
> 
> View attachment 124525


XP35:

If you don't mind, how did you do it?
Delrin cores? Some type of urethane core? Aluminum shafts or carbon?


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

The one in the pic is, believe it or not, WOOD! I have others made from urethane automotive bushings. I simply cut the arrow shafts and epoxied them into the ends. I epoxied a 5/16-24 bolt in for attachment at a 10 degree angle. I have 3 neoprene "washers" I cut out between it and the riser so I can set it JUST RIGHT. I made a balancing/damping device from 2 modified Sims cableguard dampers and 3" from an old cable gard bar. I can slide it forward and back to find my preferred balance point (crafty, huh?). It also quiets it down a lot. The stab in the pic is made from XX75 camo hunters 2014 my nephew outgrew. The anodizing on Easton arrows is the same as on my Reflex pockets and cams (probably the same chemicals and equipment). I've made carbon, and they're a little quieter, but I wanted it to match my "camo target rig". Some guys at the range ask where to buy one. Some of them don't know it's homemade. I just may say "Right here!".:wink:


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

*XP35, a fabricator extraordinaire*

XP35: 

Well done. They look great. You are an inspiration.

nuts&bolts.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

*Thanks n&b!*

Quite a compliment from a fabricator/chronic tinkerer such as yourself. I have other hair-brained schemes, too. Wanna' get rich?:wink:


----------



## lofreq (Sep 13, 2005)

XP is that a GVB 1 Prototype stabilizer ? Nice unit !!:wink:


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*Hi Tek*

HI TEK makes a kit with the ends and center dampeners and weights if you so choose I plan on buying a couple. www.hi-teksports.comThey should be pictured on the left side,if not look in the stabilizer section for TK-1 or TK-2

If your local dealer cant get them HI TEK gave me the # for Evans archery (540) 921 2300
(not sure where they are located) I called them and he said they where $15 or so,not a bad price for the opportunity to try any length you want.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

10" Doinker Multi-rod for me... I wouldn't want it any longer for hunting and it keeps me legal for Hunter Class


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

KIT-HAN-NE Flinger said:


> HI TEK makes a kit with the ends and center dampeners and weights if you so choose I plan on buying a couple. www.hi-teksports.comThey should be pictured on the left side,if not look in the stabilizer section for TK-1 or TK-2
> 
> If your local dealer cant get them HI TEK gave me the # for Evans archery (540) 921 2300
> (not sure where they are located) I called them and he said they where $15 or so,not a bad price for the opportunity to try any length you want.


gonna give them a call and try one of those.

right now i have a 11.5" field doinker and a 10" multi rod doinker. love them both.
gonna hunt with them both also.
so far i have shot the field stab for everyhting, spots 3d hunting etc. great little unit for the money and overall adaptability.


----------



## bowshooter73 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hunting - Doinker 5" Carbon Fatty A-Bomb

3D - Doinker 28 1/2" D2 Elite and D2 Sidebars


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

andy7yo said:


> 10" Doinker multi rod was the answer for me, I shoot way better with it than my Simms modular.


I use the same thing,,love it


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

8 In. Doinker for hunting
25 In Black max for 3D


----------



## jgm0348 (Oct 1, 2005)

XP35 said:


> The one in the pic is, believe it or not, WOOD! I have others made from urethane automotive bushings. I simply cut the arrow shafts and epoxied them into the ends. I epoxied a 5/16-24 bolt in for attachment at a 10 degree angle. I have 3 neoprene "washers" I cut out between it and the riser so I can set it JUST RIGHT. I made a balancing/damping device from 2 modified Sims cableguard dampers and 3" from an old cable gard bar. I can slide it forward and back to find my preferred balance point (crafty, huh?). It also quiets it down a lot. The stab in the pic is made from XX75 camo hunters 2014 my nephew outgrew. The anodizing on Easton arrows is the same as on my Reflex pockets and cams (probably the same chemicals and equipment). I've made carbon, and they're a little quieter, but I wanted it to match my "camo target rig". Some guys at the range ask where to buy one. Some of them don't know it's homemade. I just may say "Right here!".:wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you post some step by step pics? I have some carbon and aluminum arrows sitting aroud that I can use as a test.


----------



## bigtim (May 26, 2004)

*sizes*

all of mine are twice as long as from the middle to either side...:wink:


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

Finally, a group of people who seem to understand what a STABILIZER is supposed to do! The longer the better for me. I got no use whatsoever for a 4 inch stabilizer. (Unless I need something to screw on the end of an 8 inch!)

10 inch for hunting, 30 inch when rules allow for competition.


----------



## hawkdriver (Jan 22, 2006)

*spot hogg*

anyone ever used or seen the spot hogg stinger? says it's exactly 12" long so should be legal for hunter class. i'm shopping for a hunter class legal stabilizer myself...


----------



## purplespade (Aug 27, 2004)

goldtip22 said:


> It all depends on what class you want to shoot in. I'm shooting in the Hunter class this year and I'll be using and 11 1/2 inch Doinker Elite.


Same setup here. Works well for me.


----------



## pblawler (Apr 7, 2005)

10.5" Doinker Carbon 3D Abomb


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

hawkdriver said:


> anyone ever used or seen the spot hogg stinger? says it's exactly 12" long so should be legal for hunter class. i'm shopping for a hunter class legal stabilizer myself...


I know someone has one on here, I remember seeing the pic of the bow setup with it on it...............


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i use a 32 inch Easton X10 for 3 D and a 11.7 inch Bomar and Simms Enhancer for hunting. length of the hunting stabilizer is 14 1/2 inches long.
i shoot both both stabilizers off of a Hoyt Ultratec .

heres the hunting setup.









and the 3D setup









Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## BHTGdogs (Mar 31, 2005)

On my hunting bow I have a 7". On my target bow I have a 28".


----------



## Harvstr (Feb 10, 2006)

I had a sims s-coil stabilizer but felt it was too light, so i went and also bought the sims modular stabilizer, put 2 of the modules on first, then added the s-coil after that, total length is about 10 inches. Then i put the left over module on the inside of the riser right behind the stabilizer. I hunt and shoot 3D with this setup. Feels perfect and works even better, I would suggest this to anyone, but like everyone has said, its a preference and the best advice i could give is to just shoot a wide variety and stick with what you like best.

Good shootin'


----------

